# Ace 630EW main water tank



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Picked up my new MH last Friday and Im currently working through the handbook. I decided to fill the main water tank and was expecting eventually the water would start pouring out of the filler cap, but to my suprise it started spewing out from under the van, from the tank I presume. is this normal or do I have a fault?

TIA
Andy


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Perfecty normal; the overflow is takern from the tank directly down to discharge onto ther floor (ours comes from behind the bumper and the tube cannot be seen from the outside unles you climb underneath, lay on your back, pear upwards with a torch and then ask someone to overfill it - at which point you end up very wet! The filler cap is at a higher level and would therefore overfill the tank. You will find if you drive with a full tank and turn right there is often a loss of water from the cap as the mass moves around the corner.

Enjoy learning all about it and using it for years to come.


----------



## andymac (Aug 20, 2008)

Just one further question please, how do i empty the tank of water I no longer need, surely i dont leave the taps on, or have to climb underneath to the drain plug?

TIA
Andy


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

There should be a hatch under the carpet to gain access to the drain plug inside the tank.


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Andy - not sure about your Ace - as it's several years newer than our Swift, but normally there is an acces hatch in the floor inside the van (often 2 - one for the grey water tank too). If you lift this, there should be a screw-of lid giving access to the fresh water tank and a bung/plug in the bottom - open this and you will drain the tank. 

Jon


----------



## Technophobe (Jul 31, 2007)

rrusty said:


> There should be a hatch under the carpet to gain access to the drain plug inside the tank.


awwww........beat me to it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jon


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Technophobe said:


> rrusty said:
> 
> 
> > There should be a hatch under the carpet to gain access to the drain plug inside the tank.
> ...


If your not fast your last. ha ha


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water tank*

Penguin, I must remember to try your method of laying on the floor etc!

R


----------

